# Anybody IM?



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Yahoo Messenger? MSN Messenger? AOL?


----------



## BullyGrrl (Jul 16, 2006)

My AIM screen name is: XxFreebird83xX

I would love to chat with some of you outside the forum! :cheers:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Aim-PreciousCottrell Yahoo-TashasLegend MSN-Engaged2daDough


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yahoo- kryptonyte1369
mesenger- [email protected]
you can add if ya want??


----------



## rednose and blacknose (Aug 23, 2006)

Jenny Poo said:


> Yahoo Messenger? MSN Messenger? AOL?


you have apm from me !


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

hey there .. i added ya to MSN .. anybody else wants to chat .. my msn is [email protected] .. and yahoo is lowrypits ..


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

yahoo - luvmypit807 or lil_bit_of_love25


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

My yahoo sn is angiemc_7 if anyone would like to hit me up??? :roll: I'm on from time to time...


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

yahoo is aliengod421 and so is aim


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bullygirl807 said:


> yahoo - luvmypit807 or lil_bit_of_love25


Opps sorry. I use Trillian, it allows you to chat with yahoo, AIM, MSN. My screen name is [email protected]


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

msn : [email protected] ur more than welcome to add me

yahoo's the same but it's been acting weired lately stick with msn.


----------

